# Live in north east Houston looking for a good school



## Bruce7 (Nov 27, 2018)

I stop practicing Martial Arts in 1985. I am retired now and have time to work on a Martial Art.
If you live in the Houston area please tell about your school. 
My back ground is Moo Duk Kwan Taekwondo , Kung Fu long fist and some Alkido
I am open to any form of Martial Arts, but not being a large man I don't like being on the floor.


----------



## Hanzou (Nov 28, 2018)

Bruce7 said:


> I stop practicing Martial Arts in 1985. I am retired now and have time to work on a Martial Art.
> If you live in the Houston area please tell about your school.
> My back ground is Moo Duk Kwan Taekwondo , Kung Fu long fist and some Alkido
> I am open to any form of Martial Arts, but not being a large man I don't like being on the floor.



Interesting.

Do you believe that being smaller would give you a *disadvantage* fighting with taking someone down, and or fighting on the ground?


----------



## Danny T (Nov 28, 2018)

Combat Nation
Anthony Bernabeo
13305 Woodforest Blvd, Houston, TX 77015
Muay Thai, Pekiti-Tirsia Kali, BJJ


----------



## Bruce7 (Nov 28, 2018)

Yes, it has been my experience* fighting on the ground* gives a large advantage to the larger stronger man if he has any skill.
While fight on the ground is a very important skill to know. I am in my 60's I don't plan to do any fighting. I just want to mainly do forms.


----------



## Bruce7 (Nov 28, 2018)

Danny T said:


> Combat Nation
> Anthony Bernabeo
> 13305 Woodforest Blvd, Houston, TX 77015
> Muay Thai, Pekiti-Tirsia Kali, BJJ





Danny T said:


> Combat Nation
> Anthony Bernabeo
> 13305 Woodforest Blvd, Houston, TX 77015
> Muay Thai, Pekiti-Tirsia Kali, BJJ



Please tell me something about this school.


----------



## Danny T (Nov 28, 2018)

Bruce7 said:


> I am in my 60's I don't plan to do any fighting. I just want to mainly do forms.


If you just want forms then Combat Nation isn't the place. They actually do physical fighting techniques and contact training.


----------



## Hanzou (Nov 29, 2018)

Bruce7 said:


> Yes, it has been my experience* fighting on the ground* gives a large advantage to the larger stronger man if he has any skill.
> While fight on the ground is a very important skill to know. I am in my 60's I don't plan to do any fighting. I just want to mainly do forms.



Well, having been choked and joint locked by peoppmm half my size for the better part of my Bjj career, I respectfuonly disagree

With that ssid,you should probably look for a Tai Chi school, or some other internal martial art.


----------



## Bruce7 (Nov 29, 2018)

Hanzou said:


> Well, having been choked and joint locked by peoppmm half my size for the better part of my Bjj career, I respectfuonly disagree
> 
> With that ssid,you should probably look for a Tai Chi school, or some other internal martial art.


thank you.


----------



## Hanzou (Nov 29, 2018)

LoL, man I dont know what happened with that earlier post. I know it was early, but yikes at misspelling all of those words!


----------



## Bruce7 (Nov 29, 2018)

Hanzou said:


> LoL, man I dont know what happened with that earlier post. I know it was early, but yikes at misspelling all of those words!


Don't worry it happens to all of us. What is worse is I sometimes leave out words.


----------



## wanderingstudent (Nov 29, 2018)

Hanzou said:


> Well, having been choked and joint locked by peoppmm half my size for the better part of my Bjj career, I respectfuonly disagree
> 
> With that ssid,you should probably look for a Tai Chi school, or some other internal martial art.



Yeah, well I actually understood it.

If you can read this, you have a strong mind   <---- click this link....


----------

